# Ab 2008 steht der Veranstaltungsort der Games Convention zur Ausschreibung. Welche Stadt ist Ihr Favorit?



## Administrator (3. März 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mike3000 (3. März 2006)

ich persönlich bevorzuge Nürnberg, da ich dann nicht soweit fahren müsste


----------



## ziegenbock (3. März 2006)

berlin 0,0%. das sagt ja wohl alles 

habe mal für köln gestimmt. ist für mich am nächsten. obwohl düsseldorf auch noch ok wäre.


----------



## Danielovitch (3. März 2006)

Hannover, ist am Nächsten dran ^^


----------



## LowriderRoxx (3. März 2006)

Danielovitch am 03.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannover, ist am Nächsten dran ^^


Jap, unser Messegelände könnte mal was neues vertragen.


----------



## elminster (3. März 2006)

SYSTEM am 03.03.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



mir ist´s eigentlch völlig egal wo sie stattfinden soll. ich geh sowieso nicht hin sondern les höchstens drüber. von mir aus kann sie deshalb gern in leipzig bleiben, der osten ist bei sowas wohl eh nen bißchen benachteiligt...


----------



## lordblizzard (3. März 2006)

Für mich am ehesten München, da mir die Stadt gefällt und ich von der Schweiz aus wohl am wenigsten weit hätte


----------



## Latzina (3. März 2006)

Hamburg wär dolle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICHI123 (4. März 2006)

bin für hannover, weils nur 40 minuten mit dem auto weg ist. und es ist zentral, nicht sowas wie berlin


----------



## Freezeman (4. März 2006)

Danielovitch am 03.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannover, ist am Nächsten dran ^^


Hannover hat schon die CeBit, die GC soll in Leipzig bleiben.
Und Hamburg? Wer will schon nach Hamburg... pff


----------



## ich98 (4. März 2006)

Frankfurt, da es nur 100km von mir entfernt ist.

Hamburg ca. 400km


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (4. März 2006)

Man hätte die Umfrage auch "Welche Stadt ist ihrer am nächsten?" nennen können.

Daher hab ich Düsseldorf gevotet. Mit Köln hätte ich auch kein Problem. In diesen beiden Städten würde ich sogar mal dahin gehen. Ansonsten lohnt sich das imo nicht.


----------



## Phade (4. März 2006)

ich98 am 04.03.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Frankfurt, da es nur 100km von mir entfernt ist.
> 
> Hamburg ca. 400km



  Wohnst du im Wald? 

Habe mal für Köln gestimmt, sind nur ca.25 Minuten mit der Bahn... aber das wird wohl nichts. Ganz schlimm wären ja wohl Hamburg und München, zumindest aus deutscher Sicht hätten es die meisten ja wohl sehr weit...


----------



## MICHI123 (4. März 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 04.03.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hätte die Umfrage auch "Welche Stadt ist ihrer am nächsten?" nennen können.


jo stimmt. aber ich bin auch so für einen zentralen ort, und da wöre doc hhannover gelegen.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (4. März 2006)

elminster am 03.03.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist´s eigentlch völlig egal wo sie stattfinden soll. ich geh sowieso nicht hin sondern les höchstens drüber. von mir aus kann sie deshalb gern in leipzig bleiben, der osten ist bei sowas wohl eh nen bißchen benachteiligt...



Dito. Gleiches gilt auch fuer die Cebit


----------



## Harlekin (4. März 2006)

MICHI123 am 04.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> jo stimmt. aber ich bin auch so für einen zentralen ort, und da wöre doc hhannover gelegen.


Ich würde mal behaupten, dass Frankfurt/Main am Zentralsten liegt, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2006)

Harlekin am 04.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 04.03.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*anschließ*
vor allem brauch ich dann von meinen eltern nur 15minuten bis ich da bin 
(hamburg wär aber auch okay - 45-60 minuten mit auto/bahn.)


----------



## Harlekin (4. März 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 04.03.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> *anschließ*
> vor allem brauch ich dann von meinen eltern nur 15minuten bis ich da bin


Jau.
Ich hätte es von der goldenen Wetterau auch net so weit


----------



## Hymoon (5. März 2006)

Frankfurt liegt am zentralsten und noch dazu in einer dicht bevölkerten Region (Rhein-Main Gebiet) außerdem hat die Frankfurter Messe nichts in Richtung Computer. Hannover hat die Cebit (fahr ich auch hin).


----------



## Psycho-Patee (5. März 2006)

Habt ihr jemals in einen Atlas geblättert? Hannvoer ist eindeutig am zentralsten. Frankfurt liegt viel zu sehr südwestlich. Und Bayern ist ja fast an der Grenze zu Österreich. Ich fahre wegen so was doch nicht durchs ganze Land.


----------



## kamarjaeger (5. März 2006)

Die Umfrage ist doch recht subjektiv, man könnte glaube ich aus der Statistik auch ablesen, aus welchem Einzugsgebiet die Teilnehmer der Umfrage kommen, denn wer wird schon München auswählen, wenn er aus Rostock kommt, selbst wenn München deutlich besser wäre?


----------



## ich98 (5. März 2006)

Phade am 04.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 04.03.2006 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne Ost-Hessen ca. 25km weg von Fulda.


----------



## KONNAITN (6. März 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 05.03.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr jemals in einen Atlas geblättert? Hannvoer ist eindeutig am zentralsten. Frankfurt liegt viel zu sehr südwestlich. Und Bayern ist ja fast an der Grenze zu Österreich.


Bayern liegt nicht nur "fast" an der Grenze zu Österreich.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (6. März 2006)

KONNAITN am 06.03.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 05.03.2006 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich empfehle einen zweiten Blick.


----------



## Phade (7. März 2006)

ich98 am 05.03.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Phade am 04.03.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Nur steht Fulda nicht zur Wahl, ich sehe


----------



## Eberhard (12. März 2006)

Von der besten Verkehrsanbindung her würde ich Hannover sagen. Das hat von überallher ganz gute Anbindung.
Vom Ostargument her müßte sie ganz klar in Leipzig bleiben.
Vom Besonderen her liegt Leipzig auch weit vorne, denn das Messegelände dort ist besonders.
Von der drohenden Alternative München ausgehend, sollte sie auch in Leipzig bleiben.
Vom Cebit-Argument her hat Frankfurt ja schon die Riesen Buchmesse.
München und Frankfurt sind auch beide exorbitant teuer!
Vom Stadtflair her müßte sie nach Hamburg
Von der Themenverwandtschaft her nach Hannover
Von der Internationalität her nach Berlin.
Vom geografischen Mittelpunkt her liegt Hannover schon recht mittig, Frankfurt aber auch. Kassel wäre von daher prima, aber die haben da kein Gelände. 
Was spricht für Köln, außer das die AMIGA Messe dort stattfindet?

Wenn's um meinen nächstgelegenen Standort und um Heimatpatriotismus ginge, müßte ich auch Hannover sagen.

Unter'm Strich ein leichter Vorsprung für Hannover.

Allerdings nur unter der Prämisse, daß die MesseAG Hannover das Konzept 1:1 von Leipzig übernimmt !!!!
Ursprünglich kam die Cebit Home ja aus Hannover und fiel dort weg, weil das Konzept nicht lief, .... bis es umgestaltet und aufgepeppt wurde und in Leipzig unter dem Titel Games Convention gut startete.


----------



## Sawyer (14. März 2006)

Definitiv für Leipzig, warum etwas sehr gut laufendes "verschlimmbessern" wollen. 

Die meisten scheinen hier keinen Atlas zu besitzen. Frankfurt liegt, aus Deutscher sicht, devinitiv NICHT Zentral.
Wenn ich von Zentral rede dann meine ich liegen Göttingen bzw. Kassel, zentral.
Da ich aber finde das der Osten in sachen Messen nicht so gut gestellt ist, wie der Rest der Republik bin ich für Leipzig.

Ich komme übrigens aus Stralsund (das Tor zu Deutschlands größter Insel, Rügen).
Also habe ich auch nicht gerade wenig zu fahren...trotzdem, LEIPZIG!


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. März 2006)

d´dorf.
hat bessere Verkehrslage als Köln (naja habe zwar Navi aber sicher ist sicher)


----------



## Spassbremse (15. März 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 05.03.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr jemals in einen Atlas geblättert? Hannvoer ist eindeutig am zentralsten. Frankfurt liegt viel zu sehr südwestlich. Und Bayern ist ja fast an der Grenze zu Österreich. Ich fahre wegen so was doch nicht durchs ganze Land.



Hannover - eindeutig am Zentralsten? Von was? Norddeutschland? *grins*
Hannover ist tatsächlich zentral - wenn man die Grenze nördlich von Bayern, Baden Würtemberg und dem Saarland zieht.   

Wenn man eine Stadt sucht, die geographisch in der Mitte Deutschlands liegt, dann kommen eigentlich nur, Bad Hersfeld, Kassel oder Eisenach in Frage. Da aber diese Städte meines Wissens über keine Messe verfügen, empfehlen sich halt Frankfurt oder Leipzig, die *relativ* zentral liegen.

Deshalb vote ich für Leipzig; Frankfurt wäre zwar günstiger, aber bis jetzt war ich mit der GC in Leipzig immer sehr zufrieden.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Jared (24. März 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 04.03.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hätte die Umfrage auch "Welche Stadt ist ihrer am nächsten?" nennen können.



Finde ich nicht, denn sonst hätte die PCG-Online überdurchschnittlich viel Sachsen als Leser, was ich eher für unwahrscheinlich halte. Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, das Leipzig mit 16,6% momentan nur knapp hinter der Millionenmetropole München liegt? Alle anderen folgen mit weitem Abstand im einstelligen Bereich (nur Frankfurt kommt auf knapp 11.

Und zur Zentralen Lage: Amazon und DHL bauen in Leipzig gerade eine neues riesiges Zentrallager (das is dann 1 von nur 2 Amazonlagern  in Deutschland). Nach eigenen Aussagen der Firmen, wurde Leipzig wegen seiner Zentralen Lage in Deutschand und Europa gewählt! (Ja, Europa hört östlich von Deutschlang noch nicht auf).

Bezüglich Frankfurt und Hannover bin ich auch der Meinung, dass beide Städe mit den dort schon laufenden Messen genung haben.
München und Hamburg fallen wegen ihrer Lage ja schon mal gleich flach (anscheinend ist die Distanz zum Wohnort wohl das Haupargument für die meisten, daher währe dann mit einem ziemlichen Besucherzahleinbruch zu rechnen.


----------



## Teslatier (11. April 2006)

Na janz klar Berlin! Dann würd ick sogar mal vorbeischauen. Extra hinfahren tu ick dafür nich.


----------



## CyclopGraz (11. April 2006)

Also ich als Österreicher (und da sprech ich wohl auch für die Schweizer) bin für München.
Das sind von mir aus (Steiermark) mit dem Auto gerade einmal 2-3 Stunden.
Wien wär mir zwar lieber, aber das wird's wohl nicht spielen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

elminster am 03.03.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 03.03.2006 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*resuper* das letzte hab ich als eingefleischter Leipziger überlesen ....natürlich bleibt die GC in Leipzig ...das is reine blaspemie was hier veranstaltet wird .... die GC wird nur gut, wenn sie in Leipzig bleibt 
mal davon abgesehen, das es nur 16 km luftlinie von meinen Wohnstandort zum Messegelände ist, fänd ich es wirklich besser wenn wenisgtens eine gute esse (abgesevon der büchermessse) in leipzig bleiben würde, da hier auch ein sehr schönes Messegelände mit guter Anbindung (ICE , Flug , Tram , Taxi usw.) vorzufidnen ist ....

Die messe bleibt in Leipzig


----------



## GenZero (16. April 2006)

Freezeman am 04.03.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 03.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich deiner Meinung


----------



## Lord_Rancor (16. April 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 04.03.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich würde mal behaupten, dass Frankfurt/Main am Zentralsten liegt, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wos   
15 Minuten bis FFM und 60 bis HH??? Wie schafft ihr das mit der Raum-Zeit-Krümmung?

Edit:
Bin für Leipzig... Gönnt "uns" doch auch mal was


----------



## eyzVyruz (21. April 2006)

Jetzt sind wir Frankfurter mal dran


----------



## faZe (24. April 2006)

Ganz klar Hannover.

- nette Stadt
- gute Verkehrsanbindungen
- gute, zentrale Lage
- großes Messegelände
- hmm
- ich brauch nur 1 Stunde mit dem Zug


----------



## FossilZ (24. April 2006)

Lord_Rancor am 16.04.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 04.03.2006 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

PS: auch wenn ich aus Hannover komme, ich wäre für Leipzig, da sie irgendwie einfach dahin gehört  


Spoiler



Super Begründung, isch weiß


----------



## HardlineAMD (25. April 2006)

Die GC soll bleiben wo sie ist.
Ich wohne bei Karlsruhe.


----------



## Freeman78 (26. April 2006)

Köln oder Düsseldorf wäre super für mich....ich muss nicht mehr so weit fahren !



My Gaming-Pc
AMD 64 X2 4800+
Asus A8R32 MVP Deluxe
Asus EAX1900XTX
2048 MByte Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## komakeule (2. Mai 2006)

leute... die GC sollte nach hh (hamburg) kommen!!!! hamburg is das tor zur welt


----------



## Herbststurm (10. Mai 2006)

Kann man es nicht einfach dort belassen wo es auch mit der Games Convention begonnen hat    Der Standort Leipzig ist völlig OK und es wird immer jemanden geben der anfängt und sagt das ne andere Stadt doch näher bei ihm liegt und deshalb soll die Games Convention jedesmal umziehen


----------



## Avrel (5. Juni 2006)

Ich wäre für wechselnde Standorte... jedes Jahr einen anderen, weil für mich nichts außer dem Ruhrgebiet in Frage kommt. Ich wohne in Düsseldorf, also wäre mir das am liebsten, aber es heißt wirklich nicht "Wo wohnt Ihr und wollt Ihr, dass die Messe dort stattfindet?". Natürlich wollen alle das.
Damit alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, wechselnde Standorte. Dann lohnt sich die Anreise insofern, als dass man, wenn man anreist und übernachtet, auch noch eine Sightseeing Tour dranhängen könnte.

Außerdem frage ich eher nach der Frage, wenn wir schon so argumentieren, welche Messe den größten Einzugsbereich des Zielpublikums hat. Da wäre klar das Ruhrgebiet vorn, dahinter München und Berlin, evtl. noch Hamburg. Nur mal so nebenbei gesagt. 
Nur weil es im östlichen Teil Deutschlands nicht viele solcher Messen gibt, müsste man nicht unbedingt mit dem "Gleichberechtigungsgedanken" argumentieren, sondern mal nach der Zielgruppe fragen. Viele hier (zu denen auch ich gehöre) werden für die GC nicht reisen, also wären bevölkerungsschwache Bundesländer mit geringem Einzugsgebiet eher weniger geeignet. Thüringen würde da ganz ausfallen meiner Meinung nach. 
Ich würde mich für die GC nicht länger als 2 Stunden in den Zug pflanzen. Deshalb wechseln zwischen vier großen Standorten in allen Himmelsrichtungen. Dann kommen alle zu ihrem Recht und fertig. Es gibt auch andere Messen, wo es wechselt. Die fahren auch nicht schlecht dabei. Dazu kommen wird es ja sowieso eh nicht.


----------



## Kathinchen (23. August 2006)

ich würde mich freuen wenn sie in hannover stattfinden würde


----------



## lordmuetze (22. September 2006)

!!! LEIPZIG !!! LEIPZIG !!!

der richtige standort für die GC


----------



## naturian (10. Oktober 2006)

lordmuetze am 22.09.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> !!! LEIPZIG !!! LEIPZIG !!!
> 
> der richtige standort für die GC



Entweder hier nach Berlin oder sie bleibt in Leipzig, ich reis doch nicht nach FFM oder München *vogelzeig*... Deshalb hab ich aber für Leipzig gevotet...Hannover wäre auch noch okay...


----------



## ChaosOrc (13. Oktober 2006)

wieso sind bw ler in diesem thema eigentlich immer benachteiligt? -.-
besonders wir, die an der grenze zur schweiz wohnen...
kann die messe nich mal in... stuttgart oder so sein^^
nja, gibt wohl in bw keine großen messehallen dafür


----------



## SHADOWLEXX (18. Oktober 2006)

Bayern könnte doch mal was dolles vertragen nach diesen ganzen Schmähungen   
Also München wäre suuper. (Ist eh Platz 2 beim Voting)
Nürnberg ist zwar viel näher dran, aber ich hasse Nürnberg  (zu viele Berge  )


----------



## Freemanfan (17. November 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 05.03.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr jemals in einen Atlas geblättert? Hannvoer ist eindeutig am zentralsten. Frankfurt liegt viel zu sehr südwestlich. Und Bayern ist ja fast an der Grenze zu Österreich. Ich fahre wegen so was doch nicht durchs ganze Land.



Hallo  flasche, bayern grenzt an österreich 

wenn schon allwissend tun, dann bitte nur wenn du auch über das thema bescheid weißt über das du deinen quatsch schreibst

ich hingegen, weiß ja auch das wenn ein gebiet an der grenze liegt u nix dazwischen is, das auch an das andre land grenzt


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

SYSTEM am 03.03.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin


----------



## Dario90 (4. Dezember 2006)

Wenn dann Frankfurt oder Köln is beides nich so weit weg von mir, wobei ich Köln noch am besten finden würde


----------



## darkmessiah16 (2. Januar 2007)

Freezeman am 04.03.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 03.03.2006 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimm ich dir volkommen zu warum in hanover wo sie schon die cbit haben oder warum in köln wenn sie schon die appel messe haben außerdem is das messegelände in lleipzig schöner als die anderen!


----------



## Provyder (5. Januar 2007)

Avrel am 05.06.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für wechselnde Standorte... jedes Jahr einen anderen, weil für mich nichts außer dem Ruhrgebiet in Frage kommt. Ich wohne in Düsseldorf, also wäre mir das am liebsten, aber es heißt wirklich nicht "Wo wohnt Ihr und wollt Ihr, dass die Messe dort stattfindet?". Natürlich wollen alle das.
> Damit alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, wechselnde Standorte. Dann lohnt sich die Anreise insofern, als dass man, wenn man anreist und übernachtet, auch noch eine Sightseeing Tour dranhängen könnte.
> 
> Außerdem frage ich eher nach der Frage, wenn wir schon so argumentieren, welche Messe den größten Einzugsbereich des Zielpublikums hat. Da wäre klar das Ruhrgebiet vorn, dahinter München und Berlin, evtl. noch Hamburg. Nur mal so nebenbei gesagt.
> ...



Also wenn ich das hier alles so lese wäre das eigentlich insgesamt die beste Lösung,

Allerdings stellen sich hier für mich zwei besondere Fragen:

Wird die Messe bei wechselnden Standorten so groß bleiben?
Schließlich muss man sich ja immer neu orientieren und wie hier schon alle meinen, sie würden eh nur hingehen, wenns bei ihnen in der Nähe wäre.

Ist die Messe nicht bei immer gleichem Standort langweilig?
Wenn der Standort nicht wechselt können sich die Leute leichter drauf einstellen und es gibt keine Verwirrung. Die Bahn und alle anderen können günstige Angebote machen und so. Außerdem würde wahrscheinlich bei wechselnden Standorten mehr die Gastgebende Stadt in den Vordergrund gerückt als der Inhalt der Messe.

Also ich wäre tendenziell dafür, dass die Messe an einem Standort bleibt. Einer wie Leipzig wäre wohl am besten. Schließlich war sie schon dort, und außerdem ist Leipiz eine Stadt mit viel Zukunft. Zumindest wirtschaftlich.

Dann sollte man auch noch bedenken, dass es hier nicht nur um Deutschland geht. Wie man ja schon letztes Jahr sehen konnte, wurde die E3 in LA ja kleiner, was die Bedeutung der GC steigert. Auch vom internationalen finde ich Leipzig ist der beste Standort. Warum altbewertes ändern, wenn es doch vorher gut genug überlegt worden ist?


----------



## Trickmaster (7. Januar 2007)

*Köln* natürlich. Berlin ist zwar die Hauptstadt, aber in NRW würde sich die GC für alle Deutschen und sogar die anderen Europäer lohnen.

Franzosen, Amerikaner, Engländer, alle könnten viel einfacher nach Köln als nach Berlin. Außerdem lohnt es sich allein, weil in NRW die höchste Bevölkerungsdichte vorhanden ist.

Außerdem ist Köln im Ausland sehr bekannt. Praktisch jeder berühmte Sänger hat einen Auftritt in Köln gehabt. Wegen NRW und weil man von dort aus seine Welttournee direkt in Frankreich fortsetzen kann. Von Berlin aus wären es noch über 500 km bis zur Grenze Frankreichs.

Soviel ich weiß machen viele Stars auch Konzerte in Köln, weil die Hallen dort groß genug sind. Und große Hallen bedeuten mehr Zuschauer. Und mehr Zuschauer bedeuten mehr Eintrittskarten. Und mehr Eintrittskarten bedeuten Money, Money, Money.


----------



## sf90 (16. Januar 2007)

Ich bin mal dafür das Rostock oder Schwerin mal die GC bekommt. Der Osten wird immer übergangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

